# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Greqi, rikthehen protestat

## ClaY_MorE

*Tensionohet situata ne Greqi ku perleshjet mes te rinjve dhe policise kane vazhduar gjate gjithe nates.*

Mijera te rinj jane perfshire ne incidente ne mbare vendin helen, duke shkaktuar deme te medha materiale. Keto ngjarje jane nje reagim i forte i te rinjve ndaj vrasjes se nje 15 vjecari gjate manifestimeve paqesore diten e djeshme.

Demostruesit kane sulmuar me gure dhe mjete te forta forcat e rendit ne Athine, Selanik, Janine, Krete e shume qytete te tjera te vendit.

Nderkohe, ministri i Brendshem Prokopis Pavlopulos ka dhene doreheqjen por kryeministri Karamanlis nuk e ka pranuar. Pavlopulos ka kerkuar gjithashtu edhe falje publike per vdekjen e 15 vjecarit.

Dy agjente jane arrestuar dhe po merren ne pyetje per te zbardhur episodin qe shkaktoi zemerimin e rinise greke. 


_© Top-Channel_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Bilanc i rende njerezor pas perleshjeve te nates ne shume qytete te Greqise ku mijera te rij jane perplasur me forcat e policise.*

24 agjente te plagosur, 1 i ri i vrare dhe 6 persona te arrestuar eshte bilanci me i fundit i publikuar ne vendin fqinje pas luftes guerrile urbane ne Athine, Selanik, Janine, Krete e shume zona te tjera te vendit.


Perleshjet filluan dje pas vdekjes se nje 15 vjecari gjate manifestimeve. Nderkohe, demet materiale jane te medha. 31 dyqane, 9 agjenci bankare dhe 25 makina jane shkaterruar.

Te dhenat jane publikuar nga policia qe thekson se viktima e perleshjeve quhet Andreas Grigoropoulos. Dy agjentet thane se u sulmuan dhe ne kete menyre reaguan. Njeri prej tyre leshoi nje granate, tjetri qelloi tre here duke shkaktuar vdekjen e nje te riu, lexohet ne komunikaten e policise helene. 


_© Top-Channel_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Polici qe qelloi mbi 15-vjecarin ne Athine eshte arrestuar me akuzen e vrasjes se qellimshme. Vdekja e adoleshentin ka nxitur shperthimin e dhunes ne kryeqytetin grek, nderkohe qe autoritetet kane bere apel per qetesi.*

Protestuesit kane qelluar me bomba molotov ndaj forcave te sigurise, kane plackitur dyqanet dhe djegur makinat qe gjendeshin ne rruge.

Me pas dhuna eshte shtrire edhe ne Selanik dhe ne ishujt e Kretes dhe Korfuzit.

Ministri i Brendshem, Prokopis Pavlopoulos ka deklaruar se cdokush ka te drejt te protestoje, por eshte e papranueshme qe te shkaterrohet prona private e qytetareve dhe dhuna ndaj njerezeve te pafajshem.

Askush nuk duhet te jete pjese e protestave qe pame. Te tilla veprime jane kunder te drejtave te njeriut, shtoi ai.

Pavlopoulos deklaroi se kishte vendosur te jepte doreheqjen, por nje gje e tille nuk eshte pranuar nga kryeministri Kosta Karamanlis, qeveria e te cilit ka humbur tre ministra nga skandalet koheve te fundit.

16 banka, 20 dyqane dhe dhjetra shtepi jane demtuar, nderkohe shume persona jane vene ne pranga.


_© Top-Channel_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Trazirat vazhdojne per te dyten dite ne qytetet me te medha greke pas vrasjes se nje 15 vjecari gjate protestave te djeshme ne Athine. Mijera protestues dolen ne zonen Eksarqia dhe kerkojne drejtesi per vrasjen e te riut.*

Policia thote se ka marre masa per ruajtjen e rendit, por rreth 5 mije demonstrues qe marshuan ne drejtim te Drejtorise se Policise se Athines kane hedhur bomba Molotov, duke shkaterruar plotesisht nje dyqan makinash dhe duke u rrezikuar jeten banoreve te pallatit qe ndodhet mbi te.

Nje numer zjarrfikesish kane evakuar banoret, ndersa policia ka perdorur gaz lotsjelles per te shperndare protestuesit. Protesta jane zhvilluar edhe ne Selanik.

Prej akteve te dhunes gjate nates, policia ndaloi gjashte persona, kater police u plagosen, dhjetra makina u dogjen plotesisht, qindra te tjera u demtuan, ndersa te pakten 10 dyqane u dogjen plotesisht.

Disa banka e biznese jane demtuar nga guret e hedhur nga protestuesit. Demi llogaritet ne disa miliona euro. Lidhur me ngjarjen ka reaguar e gjithe klasa politike greke.

Presidenti i vendit Karolos Papulias, denoi vrasjen e te riut prej policeve dhe kerkoi reagim te menjehershem te shtetit per ti kthyer banoreve ndjenjen e drejtesise, se barabarte per te gjithe, e cila kohet e fundit duket se eshte lekundur, sic deklaroi ai.

Kryeministri Karamanlis i dergoi nje telegram ngushellimi familjes te se riut dhe premtoi ndihmen e qeverise per familjen, si dhe denim shembullor per autoret e ngjarjes.

Me heret, Karamanlis nuk pranoi doreheqjen e ministrit te Rendit Prokopis Pavllopulos dhe te zevendesministrit te kesaj ministrie.

Reagime ka pasur edhe prej partive te opozites, te cilat kerkuan denime te rrepta per autoret. Dy policet qe u ndaluan nen akuzen e vrasjes te 16-vjecarit, u derguan ne mesdite ne gjykate, e cila vendosi ti mbaje ata ne burg pa afat.

Ne te gjitha raportet e mediave boterore, lajmi shoqerohet me komente negative per metodat e perdoruara prej policise greke per shtypjen e demonstratave te grupeve majtiste.

Korrespondenti dhe kameramani i Top Medias ne Athine, Artur Bibe dhe Andon Ymeri jane kercenuar nga policia, ndersa ndiqnin zhvillimet e dhunshme ne qender te Ahines.



_© Top-Channel_

----------


## injejti

bash mir lete luftojn edhe ata pak, me rrend asht kjo pun.

----------


## [Perla]

> bash mir lete luftojn edhe ata pak, me rrend asht kjo pun.


Shqip-shqip çfare domethene?

Kur do marrin fund keto tragjedi :s

----------


## Bizantin

Ligji është ligj.

----------


## altin55

> [B]. Nderkohe, demet materiale jane te medha. 31 dyqane, 9 agjenci bankare dhe 25 makina jane shkaterruar.
> _© Top-Channel_


 :pa dhembe:   keto jane deme te medha??!!!!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## injejti

> Shqip-shqip çfare domethene?
> 
> Kur do marrin fund keto tragjedi :s


d.m.th posht greku.

----------


## derjansi

> Shqip-shqip çfare domethene?
> 
> *Kur do marrin fund keto tragjedi* :s


shqip goce shqip se ne ty spo te kuptojm

----------


## brooklyn2007

> d.m.th posht greku.



Dale ore, pak me llogjike ne te shprehur. Te bie poshte Greqia eshte njelloj sikur te bie nje Shqiperi e vogel. Jane jo pak, por gati 1 milione shqiptare qe ushqehen ne ate vend, dhe nja 1 milione ne Shqiperi qe hajne djersen e emigranteve tane ne Greqi. Sikurse eshte dhe aspekti njerezor qe shkaterrimet dhe vdekjet nuk ndihmojne asnjeri. Une do te uroja qe situata te qetesohej sa me pare dhe te vehen para drejtesise te gjithe fajtoret qe shkaktuan kete anarki.

----------


## diku_aty

Ku ishte publiku grek kur u vra ne Greqi 18  vjecari Gramoz Palushi?

Apo ky qe u vra qenka grek ndersa ai tjeteri shqiptar?

----------


## injejti

toka asht e ZOTIT mund te punojn ku te dojn, kurse ne epatem fjalen per greg, e jo shqiptar, edhe ne kem cen nder serb, mendon se   duhet ti duam ata. oj logjik.

----------


## geezer

krejt le te mbyten

----------


## Almida

Eshte shume e lehte te komentosh keq per nje vend, ta urresh per shumelloj arsyesh...pa baze ose me baze...por eshte ndryshe te jetosh jashte shtetit...te punosh te shikosh si kalojne vitet....te mundohesh te behesh pjese e nje komuniteti tjeter , ti pershtatesh vendit zakoneve dhe menyres se jeteses. Si Rrjedhoje e ketyre, o njerez qe s jeni larguar kurre nga Shqiperia...eshte qe te intereson qetesia , siguria dhe liria e vendit ku jeton... 
Jetojme ne vitin 2008.Lerini batutat ''poshte greku'' e lloj lloj budalleqesh....Pyetni e te tjere qe kane ekseprience me te madhe ..diskutoni dhe pastaj flasimmm prape...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Greqia pritet te perballet sot me protesta per te treten dite rresht, pas vrasjes se nje 15-vjecari nga policia ne fundjave.*

Vrasja shkaktoi perplasje te dhunshme me policine, qe lane pas deme te medha materiale. Partia Komuniste greke ka bere thirrje per nje proteste masive ne nje park te Athines dhe te njeten gje ka bere dhe nje parti tjeter, Koalicioni i se Majtes.

Ndersa partia kryesore ne opozite, ajo Socialiste, u ka bere thirrje grekeve qe te denojne qeverine. Shumica e perplasjeve ka ndodhur ne universitete dhe shume protestues e kaluar naten atje.

Qeveria ka bere thirrje per ndaljen e dhunes, duke njoftuar se drejtesia eshte vene ne vend me arrestimin e policit qe vrau adoleshentin.  



_© Top-Channel_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Vazhdon tensioni ne qytetet me te medha te Greqise. Pervec Athines, aktet me te dhunshme u zhvilluan ne Hania, Selanik, Pater dhe Janine.*

Mengjesin e sotem protestat ishin te qeta dhe ato jane organizuar nga partite e opozites. Ndersa protestohej serish pronaret e dyqaneve te shkaterruara po pastronin demet e nje nate me pare.

Protesta u zhvilluan ne disa zona te kryeqytetit helen edhe prej nxenesve te shkollave, te cilet braktisen mesimin dhe u mblodhen ne sheshin perpara Akademise se Shkencave te Athines.

Protesta te ngjashme u zhvilluan edhe ne qytete te tjera te vendit, nderkohe qe mbasdite jane paralajmeruar demonstrata te tjera.

Ministria e Brendshme raportoi se po regjistron demet e akteve te dhunes te regjistruara dy ditet e fundit. Vetem ne Athine, ato llogariten ne disa milione euro.

Pervec vrasjes se 16-vjecarit, 8 qytetare dhe 13 police u derguan ne spital ndersa ne Pater tre protestues u plagosen. Kater dyqane, dy banka,dhe kater perfaqesi automjetesh u shkaterruan plotesisht, ndersa me teper se 30 dyqane pesuan deme te renda.

Qeveria greke po shikon mundesien e krijimit te nje fondi per t'i ardhur ne ndihme bizneseve te shkaterruara, ndersa bashkia e Athines vuri ne dispozicion ekipe te posacme per pastrimin e zonave te demtuara.

Kryebashkiaku i Athines Nikitas Kaklamanis, deklaroi se bizneset e demtuara nuk do te paguajne asnje takse bashkiake per vitin 2009.

Kaklamanis njoftoi se do te pezulloje te gjitha festimet qe bashkia kishte parashikuar per festat e fundvitit, ne nderim te viktimes se ekzekutuar prej policise.

Ai u beri thirrje protestuesve te demonstrojne ne menyre paqesore dhe t'i lene menjane aktet e dhunes. Por keta te fundit kane lajmeruar serish protesta ne rruge ndersa per te merkuren sindikatat njoftuan nje greve te pergjithshme.


_© Top-Channel_

----------


## [Perla]

_Shekulli Online
Hene, 08 Dhjetor 2008 12:07:00_

*Rinisin protestat ne Greqi. kete radhe dhuna ka shperthyer ne qytetin e Selanikut. Qindra studente kane dale neper rruge, duke u perleshur per te treten dite radhazi me forcat e rendit. Te rinjve kane leshuar bomba ne drejtim te policise.*

Greqia përballet sot me protesta për të tretën ditë rresht pas vrasjes së një 15 vjeçari nga policia të shtunën. Ngjarja ka shkaktuar protesta në mbarë vendin dhe protestuesit kanë shkaktuar dëme të mëdha e janë përplasur me policinë.

Korrespondenti i BBC-së në Athinë thotë se këto janë qenë trazirat më të mëdha për shumë vite në vend. Edhe pse gjatë natës situata ishet e qetë, ato nuk po japin shenja se po shuhen. Por nëse fillimisht ato ishin pasojë e indinjatës spontane, tani protestat po tregojnë shenja se po acarohen politikisht.

*Presion politik*

Partitë e opozitës duan të shtojnë persionin mbi qeverinë që është shumë e ekspozuar. Partia Komuniste greke ka bërë thirrje për një protestë masive në një park të Athinës dhe të njëtën gjë ka bërë dhe një parti tjetër, Koalicioni i së Majtës. Partia kryesore në opozitë, ajo Socialsite, u ka bërë thirrje grekëve që të dënojnë qeverinë, edhe pse forumi i saj rinor ka bërë thirrje për protesta paqësore.

*Mbyllen universitetet*

Shumica e përplasjeve ka ndodhur në universitete në mbarë vendin dhe në to kanë qënë të përfshira studentët. Atyre u është lejuar pjesëmarrja në protesta nga tutorët, sepse profesorët kanë njoftuar se do të braktisin auditoret për tre ditë, duke filluar nga dita e sotme. Minisitri i brendshëm Prokopis Pavlopoulos ka thënë se e kuptonte indinjatën e popullit, port ka dënuar dhunën e cila sipas tij, po dëmton paqen sociale dhe pronat e njerëzve të pafajshëm. Ndërkohë është bërë i ditur emri i viktimës. Ai është 15 vjeçari Alexandros Grigoropoulos. Ndaj një polici është ngritur aktakzuza për vrasje dhe ndaj një polici të dytë, si bashkëpunëtor në të. 

_(BBC)_

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Sa me shume kriza te brendshme ka Greqia ,aq me pak aktive do jete ne politiken e jashtme, keshtu qe meqe politika e jashtme aktive e Greqise perkon me futjen e hundeve ne punet e brendshme te Shqiperise, atehere shqiptaret nuk kane sesi te mos ngrohin duart ne 'zjarrin grek'. 
Marrc flake moj Greqi e tu befshin keto dite 1000 e 10 000 !

----------


## white-knight

Tani gjendja ne Athine eshte per lesh.Pashe qe eshte djegur ministria dhe eshte sulmuar ambasada gjermane.Tani do ishte mire sikur Tirana zyrtare ti ofronte Athines disa trupa shqiptare paqeruajtese  :pa dhembe:

----------

